# The First Rule of Drumming:



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

.


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Good one! He's a great drummer.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Great find! Normally I'd say blame the Lead Guitarist. But it's Roger waters he's talking about. It's OK in my book to blame him.

IMO as a drummer for 38 yrs. Nick is one of the best. Not the most technical, or flashy. But his drum lines fit each song perfectly.


----------

